# Premium fuel "required" for 2016 1.8T



## SandCastle (Sep 10, 2013)

On VW.com the 2016 Jetta and Golf models that are equipped with the 1.8T engine now have a note that premium fuel is required to achieve the peak 170 hp rating. However, on the 2015 models there was no such note, with the implication being that peak power was achievable with regular fuel. (Oddly enough, the 2016 Beetles, which have the same engine make no mention of premium fuel.) Has something changed on the EA888 engine for 2016, or was premium always needed for peak performance from the time this engine was introduced in 2014, but VW never told the truth until now?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SandCastle said:


> On VW.com the 2016 Jetta and Golf models that are equipped with the 1.8T engine now have a note that premium fuel is required to achieve the peak 170 hp rating. However, on the 2015 models there was no such note, with the implication being that peak power was achievable with regular fuel. (Oddly enough, the 2016 Beetles, which have the same engine make no mention of premium fuel.) Has something changed on the EA888 engine for 2016, or was premium always needed for peak performance from the time this engine was introduced in 2014, but VW never told the truth until now?


I saw the same thing too. Haven't heard anything concrete. My understanding is that they use premium for testing so I'd imagine disclosing that is a CYA statement. May not affect performance. APR mentioned that there was no disenable difference on the 1.8T when using regular or Premium on a stock motor. 



> Stated horsepower and torque numbers for the Jetta TSI engines are achieved using premium gasoline. Performance may decrease slightly with the use of regular fuel


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Sucks for them! MY 14/15 see's no change while using premium.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

VR6OOM said:


> Sucks for them! MY 14/15 see's no change while using premium.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk



My 2014 Passat gains about 1.5 mpg when using 91 oct and slight better power right before I started using Neuspeed Power Module.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Shawn99/30V said:


> My 2014 Passat gains about 1.5 mpg when using 91 oct and slight better power right before I started using Neuspeed Power Module.


Funny, my car saw zero improvements. Even in acceleration using my bluetooth dongle and torque app in the exact same environment under repeatable circumstances.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Speaking from a parts department point of view, it may just be a different sticker put into those other models with a different part number. One may have superseded to the other with the updated information (whether that be with or without the mention of the premium fuel required). Definitely interested to know, however, because I just leased a '16 Jetta Sport and I was just speaking with a tech this morning about the fuel I should be using, and he did advise to help steer away with carbon issues in the future to run purely premium fuel, although it does tolerate regular fuel.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm running the Neuspeed Power Module, so I'm already on the 91 octane train. I don't mind using premium, cause up here in No. Wis. it's E0...corn juice free...and that helps my mpg right there. :thumbup:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jcme0557 said:


> I'm running the Neuspeed Power Module, so I'm already on the 91 octane train. I don't mind using premium, cause up here in No. Wis. it's E0...corn juice free...and that helps my mpg right there. :thumbup:


Power module? Like a plug-n-play? How much and what were the gains? Any other mods?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> ...I was just speaking with a tech this morning about the fuel I should be using, and he did advise *to help steer away with carbon issues in the future to run purely premium fuel*, although it does tolerate regular fuel.


Your tech doesn't know what he's talking about. The back of the intake valves aren't touched at all by fuel to be washed clean. The only way to steer away from carbon issues is to bypass the pcv. Since most folks won't do that due to warranty and emissions, a low saps/high noack oil is the next best thing. The oil evaporates and travels into the intake via the pcv and sticks to the back/neck of the valves...using a oil less prone to evaporation is key. An oil that resists evaporation and is low saps is even better.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

VR6OOM said:


> Your tech doesn't know what he's talking about. The back of the intake valves aren't touched at all by fuel to be washed clean. The only way to steer away from carbon issues is to bypass the pcv. Since most folks won't do that due to warranty and emissions, a low saps/high noack oil is the next best thing. The oil evaporates and travels into the intake via the pcv and sticks to the back/neck of the valves...using a oil less prone to evaporation is key. An oil that resists evaporation and is low saps is even better.


Well that's good to know. FYI, he is one of the old-timers here, and dedicated used car tech, so I do trust his opinion.

So the factory oil that is recommended is the Castrol Edge 5w/40 synthetic. Are you implying that I should be using something different? I haven't heard of those terms before: noack oil and low saps.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

cubedfreek said:


> Power module? Like a plug-n-play? How much and what were the gains? Any other mods?


I got mine on sale for about $350. Almost 1/2 the cost of the APR tune (which wasn't available when I got the PM anyway) but, its not anywhere near as sophisticated as a tune. (Basically, the PM intercepts and alters inputs from the MAP sensor and Boost pressure sensor and "tricks" the ECM into delivering more fuel and boost.) The nice thing is that it is easily removed and re-installed...in case anyone is nervous about any warranty "complications." 

My car runs like normal at low speed and cruise...however, when you stomp on the gas, she really squats down and goes! Neuspeed claims about 35 hp and ft/lbs of torque increase over stock (on the lower 91 octane setting)...reality, who knows? I can say she accelerates pretty quickly. You do have to use premium fuel.

Here's a link: http://www.neuspeed.com/323/0/0/3078/641014-neuspeed-power-module.html


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jcme0557 said:


> I got mine on sale for about $350. Almost 1/2 the cost of the APR tune (which wasn't available when I got the PM anyway) but, its not anywhere near as sophisticated as a tune. (Basically, the PM intercepts and alters inputs from the MAP sensor and Boost pressure sensor and "tricks" the ECM into delivering more fuel and boost.) The nice thing is that it is easily removed and re-installed...in case anyone is nervous about any warranty "complications."
> 
> My car runs like normal at low speed and cruise...however, when you stomp on the gas, she really squats down and goes! Neuspeed claims about 35 hp and ft/lbs of torque increase over stock (on the lower 91 octane setting)...reality, who knows? I can say she accelerates pretty quickly. You do have to use premium fuel.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.neuspeed.com/323/0/0/3078/641014-neuspeed-power-module.html


:thumbup::thumbup:

Probably gonna do that, come tax time!


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

jcme0557 said:


> I got mine on sale for about $350. Almost 1/2 the cost of the APR tune (which wasn't available when I got the PM anyway) but, its not anywhere near as sophisticated as a tune. (Basically, the PM intercepts and alters inputs from the MAP sensor and Boost pressure sensor and "tricks" the ECM into delivering more fuel and boost.) The nice thing is that it is easily removed and re-installed...in case anyone is nervous about any warranty "complications."
> 
> My car runs like normal at low speed and cruise...however, when you stomp on the gas, she really squats down and goes! Neuspeed claims about 35 hp and ft/lbs of torque increase over stock (on the lower 91 octane setting)...reality, who knows? I can say she accelerates pretty quickly. You do have to use premium fuel.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.neuspeed.com/323/0/0/3078/641014-neuspeed-power-module.html


I have this NP module, all was well the first 2 weeks or so, but some how the car got smart and backed its boost back to stock even with it installed and premium gas. I checked boost levels at WOT in different gears and it seems to only peak at 8.1psi which is stock a boost of (11-12psi) if you count the +4psi the NPM supposed to add but the ecu map doesn't read. No matter what gas i switch to, im stuck at 8.1 and sometimes 8.5psi peak then backs off to 7.7ish. When i first got this installed and after about 40-50 miles later it was reading on my EL327 @ 11.6~11.8 psi peak with NPM in.

Just as a side note, keep in mind the MPG displayed in the computer is NO LONGER accurate once the NPM is installed as the readings from the sensor is not reading actual. So even though i had my MPG computer calibrated accurately within 0.5mpg~ when stock its now skewed too about 2-3mpg high after the NPM install.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

MK7_JSW said:


> Just as a side note, keep in mind the MPG displayed in the computer is NO LONGER accurate once the NPM is installed as the readings from the sensor is not reading actual.


I've never seen an MPG reading that wasn't optimistic...power module or no power module. That's why I do it the old fashioned way...miles driven divided by gallons used...at the pump each time I fill up.


----------



## cooloregon (Aug 10, 2001)

If you want the advertised hp use premium...


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

Various companies do this all the time. I worked for Toyota for 12 years and the FJ Cruiser said it required premium but the Tacoma/4Runner with the same engine was regular fuel.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> Well that's good to know. FYI, he is one of the old-timers here, and dedicated used car tech, so I do trust his opinion.
> 
> So the factory oil that is recommended is the Castrol Edge 5w/40 synthetic. Are you implying that I should be using something different? I haven't heard of those terms before: noack oil and low saps.


Yep. Look at Pentosin HP 2.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

I've used 91 since day one even though my car say 87.


----------



## nak's lack of surprise (Dec 10, 2015)

What's the difference? A buyer who test drives must find the power adequate.


----------



## beetleything (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone actually point to where it states you need premium FUEL (91) rather that regular (89) to get the advertised BHP of 170 ?

I searched and NOWHERE did i see this stated.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

beetleything said:


> Can anyone actually point to where it states you need premium FUEL (91) rather that regular (89) to get the advertised BHP of 170 ?
> 
> I searched and NOWHERE did i see this stated.


VW.com


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

beetleything said:


> Can anyone actually point to where it states you need premium FUEL (91) rather that regular (89) to get the advertised BHP of 170 ?
> 
> I searched and NOWHERE did i see this stated.


It's stated on the VW website for all the higher torque 1.8tsi engined models...Golf, GSW, etc. Scroll down to the technical specifications. It's right there under fuel requirements.

It seems there are two versions of the EA888 Gen3 motor...one that makes 184ft/lbs of torque and one that makes 200. The lower torque version is used in the Jetta and Passat. The higher torque version is in the newer MBQ models Golf, etc. That seems to be the one that needs 91 octane gas to get it's advertised 170hp.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jcme0557 said:


> It's stated on the VW website for all the higher torque 1.8tsi engined models...Golf, GSW, etc. Scroll down to the technical specifications. It's right there under fuel requirements.
> 
> It seems there are two versions of the EA888 Gen3 motor...one that makes 184ft/lbs of torque and one that makes 200. The lower torque version is used in the Jetta and Passat. The higher torque version is in the newer MBQ models Golf, etc. That seems to be the one that needs 91 octane gas to get it's advertised 170hp.


True, but so is the fact that you will always get more power (jeremyclarkson.jpg) using higher octane fuel. As far as I'm aware, that is the case for most manufacturers. Kinda shooting s**t saying that because I haven't exactly done that research, but it makes sense...:banghead:


----------



## beetleything (Nov 4, 2010)

OK - interesting.

Up here in Canada and on VW.ca ( the Canadian VW Site) it is not stated as it is on the VW.com site that you need Premium gas for the 170 Bhp.

Also the advertised figures are 
Engines:
• 1.8 TSI® 170 HP, 5-speed manual transmission
• 1.8 TSI® 170 HP, 6-speed automatic transmission
with Tiptronic®
• Maximum torque: 185 lb-ft at 1,600–4,200 rpm


So Torque is advertised as 185 in-ft and 170 Bhp and no mention of anything but regular gas.

Lordy as well as Dieselgate we got a Gasgate !

http://www.vw.ca/content/medialib/v....file/sell-sheet_e_2016-golf-sportwagon_2.pdf


----------



## beetleything (Nov 4, 2010)

OK - BINGO ! Found it -

Owner's manual - Canada - 2016 - Page 37 - small print - Engine performance data using Premium grade gasoline.

page 325 - 87 AKI Regular - 91 AKI PREMIUM.

SNEAKY BASTARDS - nowhere on any other advertising have i seen this.

Inside the gas cap says to use 87.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

beetleything said:


> OK - BINGO ! Found it -
> 
> Owner's manual - Canada - 2016 - Page 37 - small print - Engine performance data using Premium grade gasoline.
> 
> ...


You've really got to keep your eye on them. They're always up to something.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

beetleything said:


> OK - interesting.
> 
> Up here in Canada and on VW.ca ( the Canadian VW Site) it is not stated as it is on the VW.com site that you need Premium gas for the 170 Bhp.
> 
> ...


LOL, I've used 93 octane in the 1.8T all of it's young life 2,XXX miles and will continue to do so. Whats a few cents per gallon?


----------

